# Elgin Twin Bar at a steal



## MaxGlide (Jan 3, 2013)

http://burlington.craigslist.org/atd/3476201898.html


----------



## widpanic02 (Jan 4, 2013)

This is unbelievable !


----------



## Coaster Brake (Jan 5, 2013)

That's ridiculous!
Does anyone local want to pick this up for me??


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 5, 2013)

*elgin twin bar*

Someone must really need money.


----------



## jpromo (Jan 5, 2013)

That would have been gone within an hour if it was posted here.. though, not everybody deletes their listings so it may already be in somebody's lucky paws. Sweet deal indeed!


----------



## widpanic02 (Jan 5, 2013)

*It is sold*

It's sold guys !


----------

